# Tempest Lab Series 3E



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

Posted about this all day on AK but thought I would share over here too.
I recently picked these up and just got them working today.

Some of the crossover parts were disconnected, and neither had a fuse in the holder. 

It's all back together and I gotta say these sound amazing! :banana::yes::banana:

The AMT's sound like nothing I've ever heard before.

Very smooth, and very revealing. They sound great with both music and movies. They need a sub for sure as the slot ported 8" doesn't reach very low, I'm in love though!


















Part way through the afternoon....
I decided to try the 8" JBL woofers I had laying around. 









These just got even better. The transition point between the AMT and the woofer no longer has this breathyness to it so overall they sound much smoother. These woofers have more output down low in this enclosure so I could actually take my crossover on the sub down to 90 from 110ish. 

More dynamic mid bass. Just keeps getting better!

I've spent the whole day listening to them while filling out job apps online and I honestly have never heard tweeters like these. I like them better than any thing I've ever heard including my horns in my old Klipsch's. Everything from Cake, The Black Keys, Between the Buried and Me, Skypiper. All of it sounds amazing. They reveal so much detail in music that I am so familiar with. 

As an example...On "have love will travel" by the black keys you can hear Dan's voice overloading the microphone and it shows up distorted but it is a faithful reproduction of the recording and not adding it's own overtones. Cymbals sound very clear, you can tell multiple guitars apart from each other. Upper bass notes sound very clean with these woofers however they do need a sub for the fullness the enclosure lacks.


----------



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

I can actually say that these are the best sounding speakers I have ever owned. 

I've been involved in audio for so long that not much stirs me any more but these speakers have had me grinning all day.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Very cool. It is so rare to see Made in USA with Speakers. Those Speakers were made in an era when Music was a communal experience. As opposed to our iPoded solo Music Listening times.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Sounds like they are worthy of a full restoration, do you intend to do so???


----------



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

The veneer is that 70's vinyl it's in near perfect condition. Mostly needs to be cleaned. The crossovers I think were redone by the previous owner...but they are all glued to the terminal cups so I'm gonna mount them on a board and attach them to the back wall of the cabinet. Otherwise they just need a really good cleaning and new grills made. I will keep the original woofers in case I ever decide to sell them.


----------

